# Good Case Colors?



## 3991vhtes (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey all. I was thinking of painting my case dark metallic purple with black highlights (like the faceplate insert thingey, cd drive, zip drive, floppy, etc...). do any of you have any good suggestions? If I like it, I might choose that. 

thanks 

3991


----------



## francis511 (Jul 20, 2007)

i thought you said u were going 2 stop posting 3991vhtes ?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 20, 2007)

ya i did then i came back. ok now back to the topic...does anyone know any good color schemes?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jul 20, 2007)

As long as the purple is still noticeable. The black will make it even harder to discern. If the whole case looks black when you finish, you didn't really accomplish anything. 

Sounds like a good scheme if you're into purple enough.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 20, 2007)

the purple wouldn't be soooo dark to where it's not noticiable, i was thinking of like a mediumly dark if you know what I mean.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 20, 2007)

If you want to use UV lights...why not use UV reactive paint?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 20, 2007)

iridiscent purple? Just use UV paint...


----------



## Jonnycat (Jul 21, 2007)

Fluorescent orange, with fluorescent green polka-dots.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm afraid jonnycat's idea doesn't spark in my mind.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm reconsidering paint. Please help!


----------



## Carcenomy (Aug 14, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Hey all. I was thinking of painting my case dark metallic purple with black highlights (like the faceplate insert thingey, cd drive, zip drive, floppy, etc...). do any of you have any good suggestions? If I like it, I might choose that.
> 
> thanks
> 
> 3991



So to my understanding, you won't be using pearlescent/iridescent black/purple, but rather a deep metallic purple with black features? That'd work good.

Alternately do a black basecoat and use a pearlescent purple/green.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 14, 2007)

Black Black Black Black Black... no cathodes go with anything better than black if your looking for flashy... Green, Orange, Blue, Red, UV all goes well with black.  Or brushed steel, but in your case (literally) i dont think that is an option.


----------



## keakar (Aug 18, 2007)

throw in some pink accents, ya i know your saying *^%$# that, but the bright translucent pink they use on aluminum keychains is what i'm thinking about. you will have a case that stands out from accross the room. it will really pop and set your case over the top. purple and black with pink highlights.

and no it wont look feminine but it will be bad azz!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 18, 2007)

3991: Why are you re-considering what we talked about!? 

LIME GREEN FTW!


----------



## TheGuru (Aug 25, 2007)

purple, darkish, but with like a hint of green,
mabe green fans or neon.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 25, 2007)

erm, I forgot to mention...I already painted the case 
It's a very bright Green  but it kinda is on the yellow side (bright yellow-green )
I'll get pix soon

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics!
Yes, I know my desk is not the best.. and the blue on the case is the same as my walls.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump...what do you guys think?

Other than "It needs a new coat", I just need some money (feel free to donate to the "3991 needs PC Case painting supplies fund")


----------



## DR.Death (Oct 17, 2007)

i hope u are paining the inside something else 
because blue and green don't mix


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2007)

DR.Death said:


> i hope u are paining the inside something else
> because blue and green don't mix



you sure about the blue and green don't mix? 
i like using both together


----------



## DR.Death (Oct 17, 2007)

blue and green should never be seen


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2007)

it could be just me, but i like it


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 17, 2007)

Blue and green look great together!


----------



## DR.Death (Oct 17, 2007)

well its my opinion not yours so ... we all live in free country's XD ... well most of us


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 17, 2007)

oh, and by the way, my camera is messed up.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 17, 2007)

DR.Death said:


> well its my opinion not yours



I can respect that.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 17, 2007)

it'd be cool if the interior was a uv color, and you had some uv lights in there.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 17, 2007)

eh, I dunno about UV. I was thinking of removing the plexi part, and making it a full sheet metal panel.

oh, and btw, I'm going to sand it, and re-prime and paint. 

Im thinking Yellow for the main case and Black for the DVD Drive, Drive covers, Zip, Floppy, and Interior [for seeing it when i take it to local showoff contests]


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2007)

DR.Death said:


> well its my opinion not yours so ... we all live in free country's XD ... well most of us



true, true
but where's the green on his case?
i call that yellow


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 17, 2007)

pt said:


> true, true
> but where's the green on his case?
> i call that yellow



It's supposed to be green-ish, but my camera is crap, and colors dont look right.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, I repainted it, and it's silver and black. Where it was green-ish, it's now Silver. And where it was blue, it's black. I'm also making a new front panel for it.

I'll get pics soon, I hope.


----------

